# Shower door frame problem



## jgalt (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello ladies and gents.  Sorry if this problem has already been discussed.  I searched all the ways I could think of and didn't find anything.

The shower door in my bathroom is aluminum framed glass.  I haven't been able to identify the manufacturer.  I found nothing like it at the local Lowes or online.

The screw that holds the frame together on the top of the hinge side has stripped out.  The door will no longer close.  I have rigged a curtain for now, but would like suggestions for a repair method.


----------



## spaz2965 (Jan 2, 2009)

re-tap and re-screw


----------

